# Fat or just slack muscle!



## medwar1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys

im 25/6ft 1/ 13st 1lb

Im pretty lean everywhere but carry a little fat around my gut, standing up i can pinch 1/2" below belly button, and have some small tires when sitting down. all of this which i hate, although im looking to bulk up the rest of my body first before thinking about loosing any body fat, my diets pretty clean as you can see in my post in the getting started section.

My problem is when i blow my belly (exhale) out it looks unsightly, for example if im doing a bent over row i find it hard to tens up my abs and it blows my gut out and i hate it.

So my question is if i concentrate doing planks etc strengthening my inner core up will this tighten my gut up naturally?

Excuse the lack of terms I dont know how else to describe it,


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Id bet on it being fat mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like stubborn fat diet should sort it .


----------



## medwar1 (Apr 27, 2011)

im wanting to gain muscle everywhere first tho. im taking serious mass 2scoops once a day alond with creatine 5g once a day along with my diet usually consisting o f 3 -4 chicken breasts a day along with everything else (noted in other thread) so currently taking in about 3100 cal per day which is right for me to gain.

Is this gut just going to keep on growing!!?

obv workouts too -

football training mon 1hr

chest tri tue 45min

football training wed 1hr

back bi thurs 45min

legs card sat 45min


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need to get a good training routine and stick to it

also you need to count and weigh your exact protein/carbs/fat intake .....this is important

make your mind up what you want to do as bulking will increase fat .


----------



## medwar1 (Apr 27, 2011)

no defo want to bulk, it was just a couple of years ago i knackered my tendon up in my collar bone/sternum joint on a mountain bike accident, when i had physio he told me my posture was shocking and to tighten up my core, i just thought that may of had something to do with it as i do slouch alot when sitting whcih i need to sort out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you can do the long route of gaining lbm or just be a tad careful and go for a bulk plenty of stickies on here to help you


----------

